# Heterometrus swammerdami



## Maikardaaion (Dec 25, 2008)

Subadult male:

































One moult smaller female:
















I finally got them


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 25, 2008)

You can actually afford TWO?!?!?! LOL, those are some nice scorps, are they monster size yet?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i thought this genus's claws were smooth not bumpy and hairy?


----------



## Vidaro (Dec 25, 2008)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> i thought this genus's claws were smooth not bumpy and hairy?


 i think ur refering to the h. spinifer


----------



## Maikardaaion (Dec 25, 2008)

They're not cheap but also not so very expensive here in Europe. Peter Grabovitz has some in his offer till now, I think.

They will reach "monster" size  in about 1 moult or two. At the moment they are rather "skinny", aprox 7cm carapax and mesosoma lenght male and 5,5 female.


----------



## Vidaro (Dec 25, 2008)

theyr absolutely gorgeus  gratz

How much did they cost? in Euro


----------



## calum (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice, I think they are cheaper in Europe than the U.S. 


I've seen a bunch of second instars on sale for £15 before, the mature adults were £80... WOW.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

the last pair i saw for sale in the US were going for about 250 USD apiece. so they are definitely cheaper over there.


John


----------



## winter_in_tears (Dec 25, 2008)

wow. a nice looking scorpion. Isn't this the largest species?


----------



## Vidaro (Dec 25, 2008)

pandinus said:


> the last pair i saw for sale in the US were going for about 250 USD apiece. so they are definitely cheaper over there.
> 
> 
> John


lol down here they would prollly b soled as p. imps for about 20eu. and im in cy (everything is expensive here)


----------



## Nikos (Dec 26, 2008)

the "subadult male" looks adult to me.

Nice animals btw


----------



## Maikardaaion (Dec 27, 2008)

One piece costs aprox 60euro. 

I was told the male is subadult... But probably You are right about that


----------



## Noxocubed (Jun 12, 2010)

Beautiful!  I would love a mating pair myself.


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 13, 2010)

Arrrrrggggggggg You guys don't know how lucky you are across the Atlantic. Please keep us updated as they grow!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 13, 2010)

Old thread but, oh well!  I bought some babies(at least I hope they are, ...Toooddd:razz.  I like them too but, I think they are hyped up, esp. when it comes to size even though they can get big.  I have never seen a "big one" next to a ruler.  Most I've seen look like they're around 5 to 6 inches, like a nice sized emp.  They're hard to get so people want them.  Also, after reading some about them, it looks like there might be different varieties, maybe some populations having larger individuals and others not, kind of like the Savanna emp and Forest emp.  I'm thinking this because I read there were specimens from populations ID'd as different species over the years, but later they decided they were all the same species.  So they probably at least look different at first glance in some ways.  I'm just speculating there, I don't really know.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 14, 2010)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> i thought this genus's claws were smooth not bumpy and hairy?


There a couple of exceptions, as in H.swammerdami, H.mysorensis etc etc 


What is 'hyped up' is the size they CAN reach. I have seen one 'giant specimen' in the collection of the Dutch Natural History Museum where I work and that specimen is around 25 cm (It is in cealed jar, so I had to estimate it). The majority of the specimens will NOT reach such an incredible size, but will stay between the average 14-18 cm.....

Anyway, very nice pics! I like the one that is in a defensive stance


----------

